# شكل المنتدى الجديد



## My Rock (26 مارس 2006)

*شكل المنتدى الجديد*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع

مثل ما لاحظ الجميع مؤخرا, تم اطلاق الشكل الجديد للمنتدى, وهو يعتبر الى حد هذه اللحظة تجريبي.

لذلك نود من الاعضاء كافة ابداء الرأي و النقد بالنسبة للشكل, و اذا كان في بعض الاخطاء, او بعض التغييرات التي يمكن اجرائها حتى يكمل الشكل الجديد و ينتقل من صورة التجريب الى مرحلة الاستخدام الفعلي

حابين نسمع كل اقتراحاتكم و ارائكم بالنسبة للشكل الجديد

تحيات اسرة ادارة منتديات الكنيسة العربية​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2006)

*روك حلو جدا خالص اوى جدا *


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

روك مفيش بعد كده يعنى خلى مستخدم لانه حلو اوى اوى اوى و من الاخر روعه و فى غايه الجمال ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك و يخليك للمنتدى


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 مارس 2006)

*جميل جداااااااااا يا روك ولا تنسي التعديل في الهيدرا كما قلت لحضرتك*


----------



## blackguitar (27 مارس 2006)

جميل اوى والوانه هاديه وحلوة بس الايقوانت الاستعلاميه عن المواضيع والمشاركات صغيره شويه


----------

